# Alucard Vs Ghost rider



## gamemaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Both are bloodlusted.
takes place in New York city.

Ps: this is Comic Alucard and Ghost Rider.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2011)

Oooh boy...Alucard dies horribly, as I really doubt he's going to survive a Penance Stare


----------



## Ulti (Feb 21, 2011)

Ghost Rider should take this.

Penance stare would work wonders against Alucard.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 21, 2011)

Considering all the stuff Alucard has done....

Ghost Rider stomps.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 21, 2011)

people used to claim Alucard was a strange level threat 

but yeah Ghost rider should soul rape him with relative ease bad ass fight that would be awesome in a cross over though


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 21, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> people used to claim Alucard was a *strange* level threat
> 
> but yeah Ghost rider should soul rape him with relative ease bad ass fight that would be awesome in a cross over though



Really?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought the Penace Stare didn't work on people that don't have souls hence why you don't see him using it on supernatural creatures.

This mainly depends on which Ghost Rider this is Daniel Ketch or Jonny Blaze.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 21, 2011)

Alucard has a fuckton of souls


----------



## Havoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I thought the Penace Stare didn't work on people that don't have souls hence why you don't see him using it on supernatural creatures.
> 
> This mainly depends on which Ghost Rider this is Daniel Ketch or Jonny Blaze.


Are angels and demons considered supernatural beings?


----------



## Ulti (Feb 21, 2011)

Generally yeah.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 21, 2011)

Alucard doesn't have a "soul" as I'm pretty sure hes mentioned when he was fighting Anderson hes no longer tied to humanity like that. When he bites someone and drinks their blood they become his familiar and he absorbs them into himself soul and all which is why they continue to exist inside him. 

He himself doesn't have a soul and as for the penace stare yeah you apparently need a soul to feel the guilt and pain you caused during your life otherwise it won't work which is why you generally see him use his hellfire against supernatural creatures.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Generally yeah.


Well he disintegrated an angel with his penance stare and used it on a demon as well.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Alucard doesn't have a "soul" as I'm pretty sure hes mentioned when he was fighting Anderson hes no longer tied to humanity like that. When he bites someone and drinks their blood they become his familiar and he absorbs them into himself soul and all which is why they continue to exist inside him.
> 
> He himself doesn't have a soul and as for the penace stare yeah you apparently need a soul to feel the guilt and pain you caused during your life otherwise it won't work which is why you generally see him use his hellfire against supernatural creatures.



And your point being? Penance stare burns out all the other souls he has and his left with just one life. Guess what happens after that?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> And your point being? Penance stare burns out all the other souls he has and his left with just one life. Guess what happens after that?


This doesn't make sense.
The penace stare doesn't work like that. It doesn't burn away souls, it makes you experience the pain you've caused during your lifetime and go catatonic. 

The soul is the binding which register's the the pain you've caused. Hence why when Ghost rider tried to use it on Mephisto it didn't work because he doesn't have a soul.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 22, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> This doesn't make sense.
> The penace stare doesn't work like that. It doesn't burn away souls, it makes you experience the pain you've caused during your lifetime and go catatonic.
> 
> The soul is the binding which register's the the pain you've caused. Hence why when Ghost rider tried to use it on Mephisto it didn't work because he doesn't have a soul.



What are you talking about? Alucard has millions of souls so of course Penance Stare will work on him.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

Read the thread
Those are the souls of his familiars that hes bitten, he doesn't have a soul. If we went by your rationale then it wouldn't effect Alucard at all but hurt his familiars who include a great deal of horses, innocents, and other supernatural creatures.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

You dont know what you are talking about, Why is it so hard to kill Alucard again? Answer me that.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

If your wondering how to kill Alucard then you would have to exhaust his immortality. 

His immortality is tied to his familiars. So either you force Alucard to release his 0 state and summon all his familiars and start mowing them down or you get a Holy weapon or something capable of hurting you spiritually like Hellfire and attack him until you exhaust his immortality.

I never said Alucard couldn't be killed I just said the penace stare wasn't going to work on him.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Read my post again i never said it will out right kill him but i mentioned killing his familiars (their souls) and penance stare will do that very nicely. Thats where his many lives derives from, no? Whats there not to get?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

Why would looking in Alucard's eyes effect the souls of his familiars?  

-The penace stare doesn't kill you it makes you go catatonic. 
-The penace stare only effects the person whose eyes Ghost Rider looks into and makes them experience the pain they have caused. 
-The penace stare can only works properly on those who have souls

What your describing is an ability the Penace stare doesn't have and likening it to his soul stripping ability. 
Hes not looking at his familiars while looking at Alucard which is why I was saying it doesn't make sense.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 22, 2011)

Animated Ghost Rider affected Galactus with his Penance Stare, lol

If he's usable, he stomps Alucard into the pavement.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 22, 2011)

Why wouldn't Penance Stare work on Alucard's familiars?

Johnny still has Hellfire that Alucard won't be able to deal with.

And Alucard can't hurt him so Ghost Rider takes this.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Because Alucard's "immortatlity" is directly linked to the souls of his familiars  What arent you getting. Besides if all fails, Hell fire GG


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

Because the Penace stare only has one ability which I already pointed out doesn't kill or effect souls(you need a soul for it to work on you properly) so I wonder why you keep saying its going to destroy the souls of his familiars when it can't do that or even effect them since hes not looking into their eyes but Alucard's. 

I already know that ghost rider can kill Alucard with his hellfire if given the chance, I'm just pointing out that the penace stare can't do the things you are suggesting it can do which you are of course ignoring.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I already pointed out doesn't kill or effect souls



It doesnt kill or affect souls?



> (you need a soul for it to work on you properly)



But now you say you need a soul for it to work properly  Dude how is that not affecting a soul?

Besides you mentioned yourself Alucard loses, thats what this thread asked, who wins. Im out of here.


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2011)

Isn't Alucard soulless? How the hell is a penance stare going to work on him?

Also is this end of manga Alucard? If so then man GR is screwed


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 22, 2011)

Bender said:


> Isn't Alucard soulless? How the hell is a penance stare going to work on him?
> 
> Also is this end of manga Alucard? If so then man GR is screwed



They would work on his familiars. Then GR finishes it with Hellfire.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Because the Penace stare only has one ability which I already pointed out doesn't kill or effect souls(you need a soul for it to work on you properly) so I wonder why you keep saying its going to destroy the souls of his familiars when it can't do that or even effect them since hes not looking into their eyes but Alucard's.



many of Alucards familiar souls are sinners and maniacs...from the looks of it so I'm not seeing any reason why alucard can't be soul fucked via his familiars at all or at least loosing them

besides your acting like the penance stare is the only thing he has that can mess with souls IIRC he can manipulate his hell fire to do just that as well



Matta Clatta said:


> I already know that ghost rider can kill Alucard with his hellfire if given the chance, I'm just pointing out that the penace stare can't do the things you are suggesting it can do which you are of course ignoring.



it can and will work on his familiars Alucard will loose lives


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait a sec so Ghost Rider is capable of taking on end of series Alucard even though "he's everwhere and nowhere"


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 22, 2011)

Ghost Rider is like the perfect counter to Alucard. 
Sure, Alucard would give him trouble, but once he's in a penance stare, its over.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2011)

Bender said:


> Wait a sec so Ghost Rider is capable of taking on end of series Alucard even though "he's everwhere and nowhere"



unless you think the guy needs to be a high end reality warper to put Alucard down he should be able to kill the guy if he goes for his familiars or uses his hellfire to well emss with undead monster


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> And your point being? Penance stare burns out all the other souls he has and his left with just one life. Guess what happens after that?



Alucard loses his familiars? And?



Vault said:


> You dont know what you are talking about, Why is it so hard to kill Alucard again? Answer me that.



Because the fucker has monstrous regen. He has regened from _pools of blood_ before.



Vault said:


> Because Alucard's "immortatlity" is directly linked to the souls of his familiars



...What the fuck are you talking about? No, it isn't. Alucard's immortality is due to the fact that he doesn't age and that he can regen from blasted _pools of blood_.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> unless you think the guy needs to be a high end reality warper to put Alucard down he should be able to kill the guy if he goes for his familiars or uses his hellfire to well emss with undead monster



Well, EoS Alucard doesn't have any more familiars. He traded them all to get Omnipresence. And I mean the _literal_ kind of omnipresence.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 22, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Alucard loses his familiars? And?



His familiars is how he regens right? I don't see how Hellfire wouldn't put an end to it right there.





> Because the fucker has monstrous regen. He has regened from _pools of blood_ before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't specified which Alucard is being used, but if its Pre-Schrodinger Alucard, GR should take this.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 22, 2011)

roguezan said:


> His familiars is how he regens right? I don't see how Hellfire wouldn't put an end to it right there.



Alucard's souls are no more a part of his regen than his guns are.

Magical/Occult experiments are the source of his regen and many other abilities.



roguezan said:


> It wasn't specified which Alucard is being used, but if its Pre-Schrodinger Alucard, GR should take this.



Alucard eats Ichigo. Literally.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 22, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Alucard's souls are no more a part of his regen than his guns are.
> 
> Magical/Occult experiments are the source of his regen and many other abilities.



Okay. Still don't see what Alucard can do to Ghost Rider. And wouldn't Hellfire still affect him, seeing as its supernatural and attacks the soul as well as the physical body?




> Alucard eats Ichigo. Literally.



 Um.....wrong thread.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 22, 2011)

People do know amazing regen means shit worth of nothing if durability is shit? Unless it's regenerate from electrons level.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

Alucard's immortality is due to him having millions of souls inside his body from all the people hes absorbed by drinking their blood. 
His regen is dependent on his immortality, if thats gone he won't regen from anything since hes no longer immortal at that point. 
This is of course in addition to Alucard's assertion that theres no such thing as true immortality and that everyone can die including him.

He gained the ability to regenerate beyond regular vampires through experimentation but I don't see how that would mean its no longer tied to his immortality.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Well, EoS Alucard doesn't have any more familiars. He traded them all to get Omnipresence. And I mean the _literal_ kind of omnipresence.



that maybe a problem but Gr's flames iirc are sort of anti demon/unholly


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 23, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Okay. Still don't see what Alucard can do to Ghost Rider. And wouldn't Hellfire still affect him, seeing as its supernatural and attacks the soul as well as the physical body?



I was never arguing that Alucard could beat Ghost Rider. I was just clearing up Matta's idiocy.

Although, what's to stop Alucard from turning into a shadow, sneaking up on, and eating GR??



roguezan said:


> Um.....wrong thread.



Yeah, sorry about that. I was responding to two threads at once and I guess I got one of the replies mixed up. My bad.



zenieth said:


> People do know amazing regen means shit worth of nothing if durability is shit? Unless it's regenerate from electrons level.



The thing with Alucard though is that Alucard is more like a tangible shadow than anything. The man can literally take pretty much any form he wishes.

Not to mention that Alucard _lets_ everyone beat the shit out of him before he starts fighting seriously, because he's just that badass hard to kill, and he knows it.



Matta Clatta said:


> Alucard's immortality is due to him having millions of souls inside his body from all the people hes absorbed by drinking their blood



You're an idiot. Not, it isn't. It's based on the experiments that were preformed on him. During the _entirety_ of Hellsing, in no way, shape, or form, was it even implied that the two are linked in such a manner.

So, your turn. Time for you to put up some textual proof for your assertions.



Matta Clatta said:


> His regen is dependent on his immortality, if thats gone he won't regen from anything since hes no longer immortal at that point.



No....his regen is what makes him nearly immortal so far as the fighting kind is concerned. As for the aging kind...he just doesn't age.



Matta Clatta said:


> This is of course in addition to Alucard's assertion that theres no such thing as true immortality and that everyone can die including him.



And let us not forget that Alucard spent his entire life trying to find the aforementioned way...and failed. Horribly. It only gets worse Post-Schroddy.

Yes, there _are_ ways of killing Alucard, but as far as we know, short of something like an atomic bomb that's going to reduce him to constituent particles (i.e. sub-blood), you can't kill Alucard.



Matta Clatta said:


> He gained the ability to regenerate beyond regular vampires through experimentation but I don't see how that would mean its no longer tied to his immortality.



You DO realize that Alucard is also the ONLY vampire with familiars, right? Hence, to say that immortality=familiars is extremely flawed.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that maybe a problem but Gr's flames iirc are sort of anti demon/unholly



Well, as far as Hellsing canon is concerned, Alucard tosses around "Anti-Vamp" weapons like they are nothing and can even walk in sunlight and such. So he seems to be relatively immune to normal anti-vamp stuff.

It might work though, to be frank, I don't know much about GR.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 23, 2011)

Errrr......  If ghost rider can soulfuck alucard he can destroy/ remove the schrodinger soul from EoS alucard. Easily. Just saying.


----------



## killfox (Feb 23, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> *Alucard's immortality is due to him having millions of souls inside his body *.


Exactally, so tell me again why pennance stare doesnt work?

When he used it on Blackheart the 1st time it didnt work because he didnt have a soul. 

"Blackheart uses the contract to absorb the thousand souls into his body, giving himself the name Legion. He attempts to kill Johnny, but is distracted when Roxanne uses Johnny's discarded shotgun to separate them. After she fails to destroy Legion, Johnny takes the gun and moves into the shadows; the shotgun turns into a supernatural weapon that shoots hellfire and blasts Legion apart. *Legion re-forms, but Johnny moves in and uses his Penance Stare, made effective by the thousand souls inhabiting Legion's body, to render him catatonic*"

It never said the souls inside you had to be yours for penance stare to work. Legions regen was tied to his souls like Alucards is, and even tho the souls dont originally belong to him (just like the souls didnt originally belong to Blacheart) since they inhabit him it will work.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 23, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> You're an idiot. Not, it isn't. It's based on the experiments that were preformed on him. During the _entirety_ of Hellsing, in no way, shape, or form, was it even implied that the two are linked in such a manner.
> 
> So, your turn. Time for you to put up some textual proof for your assertions.
> 
> ...



Why don't you actually prove me wrong like your supposed to in a debate?

I'm not arguing the negative you are, and the only page that references Alucard's experiments in Hellsing have no mention of his immortality so either your making leaps in logic that make no sense or you haven't actually read Hellsing.

As for your repeated assertions that experimentation and his regen are what make him immortal or capable of not aging, no being a vampire is what does that and Alucard aging means nothing since in case you aren't reading Hellsing: The Dawn he can take any form he likes so that really isn't a solid basis to make an argument about his immortality.

The reason I'm basing his immortality around his lives is because The Major in Hellsing spent 2 chapters going over his abilities and what weakness they have. He mentions him consuming lives and taking familiars after eating them. He correctly assumes that over the many years Alucard has been alive he consumed a great deal of people and gained immortality through their blood and assimilating their soul. 
 the steel demolition ball hanging on an excavator
 the steel demolition ball hanging on an excavator

I don't even see how after reading these chapters you could come to the conclusion that his lives aren't the reason for his immortality.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 23, 2011)

killfox said:


> Exactally, so tell me again why pennance stare doesnt work?
> 
> When he used it on Blackheart the 1st time it didnt work because he didnt have a soul.
> 
> ...



My understanding is that when Blackheart did that he inadvertently used those souls to give himself a "soul" while gaining more power. It wouldn't make sense for all those souls to have baring on the suffering Blackheart has caused and not their own.


----------



## killfox (Feb 23, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> My understanding is that when Blackheart did that he inadvertently used those souls to give himself a "soul" while gaining more power. It wouldn't make sense for all those souls to have baring on the suffering Blackheart has caused and not their own.


Nope, this just proves what i said before as long as you have a soul/souls inside of you wether they are aquired or not Pennance stare still works, and the reason Blackheart was effected was because the souls were using his body as a median. 

His body = Him getting affected. 

Imagine Shang Tsung from mortal combat getting hit by pennance stare he would be the one affected and not the souls he aquired.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 23, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Errrr......  If ghost rider can soulfuck alucard he can destroy/ remove the schrodinger soul from EoS alucard. Easily. Just saying.



Again, EoS Alucard has no familiars.



Matta Clatta said:


> Why don't you actually prove me wrong like your supposed to in a debate?



_*Because the Burden of Proof is on you!*_ Seriously, if you're going to criticize my debating skill, at the _very least_ you could understand the concept of the burden of proof -_-



Matta Clatta said:


> I'm not arguing the negative you are,



Exactly. And the Burden of Proof is always, always, _*always*_ on side _affirmative_, not side negative.



Matta Clatta said:


> and the only page that references Alucard's experiments in Hellsing have no mention of his immortality so either your making leaps in logic that make no sense or you haven't actually read Hellsing.



I'm making leaps in logic by saying that the experiments that made Alucard go from powerful to ridiculous made him more powerful? 



Matta Clatta said:


> As for your repeated assertions that experimentation and his regen are what make him immortal or capable of not aging, no being a vampire is what does that



No shit sherlock. I think you'd be able to make the deduction based off of common sense that he doesn't age due to being a vampire when it is stated _multiple_ times throughout the manga that just being a vamp makes you immortal. I said that the experiments helped up his abilities, including his broken regen which makes him near unkillable in a conventional fight.



Matta Clatta said:


> and Alucard aging means nothing since in case you aren't reading Hellsing: The Dawn he can take any form he likes so that really isn't a solid basis to make an argument about his immortality.



To quote myself:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> The thing with Alucard though is that Alucard is more like a tangible shadow than anything. The man can literally take pretty much any form he wishes.



Yes. We all know he can shape shift. He can even turn into shadows. What is your point? Alucard doesn't age.



Matta Clatta said:


> The reason I'm basing his immortality around his lives is because The Major in Hellsing spent 2 chapters going over his abilities and what weakness they have. _*He mentions him consuming lives and taking familiars after eating them*_.



Yes, _*exactly*_! He makes familiars out of them. They don't affect his _own_ immortality. In fact, let me post the scans you are talking about.

Link removed

He briefly describes some of Alucard's powers.

Link removed

For the umpteenth time, vampire=immortal is said in the manga

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

The major explains that you can eat someone and merge their soul into you. In other words, make them into a familiar.

Link removed

He hints at his plan to get rid of Alucard, which:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Involves getting him to eat Schroddinger and royally fucking Alucard over






Matta Clatta said:


> He correctly assumes that over the many years Alucard has been alive he consumed a great deal of people



Ehh...no. The Major doesn't assume, he knows. Because, you know, it's history. And the Major is really good at history. Not to mention that he used to lead the department that did research on things like Alucard.



Matta Clatta said:


> and gained immortality through their blood and assimilating their soul.



Yeahhh, no. Not even close. It was stated _multiple_ times in the manga that when you become a vampire, you pretty much become immortal. Period.



Matta Clatta said:


> I don't even see how after reading these chapters you could come to the conclusion that his lives aren't the reason for his immortality.



Because it doesn't say that in there. At all.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Errrr......  If ghost rider can soulfuck alucard he can destroy/ remove the schrodinger soul from EoS alucard. Easily. Just saying.



oh well then yeah Alucards boned


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 23, 2011)

Read those chapters again, hes describing the type of enemy hes fighting a "vampire" and then hes describing Alucard. 

The Major said by consuming their blood and assimilating their souls he gained immortality. He obviously knows what a regular vampire is so he obviously didn't think they were immortal in the sense of how Alucard was immortal when he started describing "him". 

Its stated that when you become a vampire you stop aging, you can still die or did you not notice all the vampires getting killed in the story? A true immortal in Hellsing would be someone who is immune to all death all the vampires in the story aren't that so no Vampire doesn't= true immortal. 

Alucard getting experimented on increased his regeneration and made him immune to most things that would kill regular vampires but that's going to increase his immortality how? They can't synthetically create souls and assimilate them into his body to give him more immortality or make it so he doesn't age even more. All it did was make him immune to some of the things that could kill him at the time.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2011)

Matta Clatta you still think Alucard wins?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 23, 2011)

I never thought he was going to win, Ghost Rider is a planetary threat. It would be wank to say hes capable of competing with him in any aspect of this fight. I was just pointing out that the penace stare wouldn't be sufficient to beat him.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2011)

Well i clearly didnt say that so ok go on


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 23, 2011)

1.5 kilometer radius

Notice how he starts his rant talking about Alucard. That is because his _entire_ rant centers around Alucard. He's not generalizing every vampire, he's talking about Alucard, who is a very, _very_ unique case.

If you're going to generalize all vampires via The Major's Speech, then tell me, why could _no_ vampire outside of Alucard (and _possibly_ Seras, however; albeit, she is of his brood, so it makes sense) produce familiars? Even vampires such as Luke and his brother who had obviously feasted on people before. Hell, they couldn't even shape shift which is child's play for Alucard.



> Its stated that when you become a vampire you stop aging,



And that is immortality....



> you can still die or did you not notice all the vampires getting killed in the story?



Are you talking about the Vampires killed by _specially_ made, anti-tank caliber weapons, made _just_ to kill vampires with all the special materials needed....

Being _killed_, by a _weapon_, made _specifically_ to _kill you_ is really not that odd. Hell, characters like this exist all over the place. That is why immortality is ranked within the OBD. As a rule of thumb, however, immortal refers near solely to dying of old age (unless explicitly stated otherwise).



> A true immortal in Hellsing would be someone who is immune to all death all the vampires in the story aren't that so no Vampire doesn't= true immortal.



By Alucard's admission, he isn't this. Nobody is this. In fact, he's been searching his whole life for someone _to_ kill him.



> Alucard getting experimented on increased his regeneration and made him immune to most things that would kill regular vampires but that's going to increase his immortality how?



Do I even have to respond to this question seriously?



> They can't synthetically create souls and assimilate them into his body to give him more immortality.



_*BUT THAT IS NOT HOW HIS IMMORTALITY WORKS!!!*_


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 23, 2011)

What is the OBD's stance about Alucard's omnipresence?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 23, 2011)

Alucard has only one soul at the end which is schrodinger's. If it gets removed or destroyed alucard's fucked. There isn't any debating this.


----------



## 6PSage (Feb 23, 2011)

Its been a while since I read Hellsing but I remember Schrondinger had quantum reality manipulation powers and is omnipresent. Of course if GR can take out Schrondinger's soul he is fucked, but I see Schrondinger Alucard winning.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 24, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> What is the OBD's stance about Alucard's omnipresence?



As far as I remember, he's truly omnipresent. In both space and time.



Shoddragon said:


> Alucard has only one soul at the end which is schrodinger's. If it gets removed or destroyed alucard's fucked. There isn't any debating this.



Wouldn't Alucard's only "soul" left be his own? Schroddinger's ability would conflict if he and Alucard occupied the same mind and Alucard would return to the void.


----------

